# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  HUMAN Intelligent Virtual Assistants, True Image Interactive, Inc., Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - True Image Interactive, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Abby

Published on Apr 11, 2014




> The world's first intelligent virtual assistant that's a human avatar!

----------

